# option RADIX_MPATH



## triumdh (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

is

```
option RADIX_MPATH
```
 supported in version 8.0 or just 8.1 and can I use sysctl to enable it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2010)

It should be available in both 8.0 and 8.1.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/net/radix_mpath.c


----------



## triumdh (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. 
I can see radix_mpath.c in /usr/src/sys/net but no mention of it in /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/NOTES. Is that just an omission?


----------

